# Destin -> Cape San Blas - 2nd week of March



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Water temps might still be a little on the cool side, but activity should be picking up. Whiting and pompano in the surf, jacks and Spanish macks and ladyfish in the troughs. Pompano rockets or heavy Clousers for the first two (and maybe a red). Epoxy glass minnows, Clousers or small Deceivers for jacks and the mackerel. Look at Google for bay access around Destin, not sure but you may be able to wade the shoreline from the Destin Pass bridge west. 

For Cape San Blas, the state park is good. Lots of spots to go with trout (poppers, minnow patterns), redfish (shrimp, crab and spoon flies) and maybe some sheepshead (crustacean patterns). 

Wading boots are ideal, but tennis shoes and socks will work since mainly harder sand bottom. A pair of chest waders might make it more comfortable, depending on the temps. 

Good luck and post up your results.


----------



## phlyphishy (11 mo ago)

Zika said:


> Water temps might still be a little on the cool side, but activity should be picking up. Whiting and pompano in the surf, jacks and Spanish macks and ladyfish in the troughs. Pompano rockets or heavy Clousers for the first two (and maybe a red). Epoxy glass minnows, Clousers or small Deceivers for jacks and the mackerel. Look at Google for bay access around Destin, not sure but you may be able to wade the shoreline from the Destin Pass bridge west.
> 
> For Cape San Blas, the state park is good. Lots of spots to go with trout (poppers, minnow patterns), redfish (shrimp, crab and spoon flies) and maybe some sheepshead (crustacean patterns).
> 
> ...



I appreciate it - Thanks!


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

My favorite spot to surf fish is between gulf island national seashore but I live in Panama City and it’s good fishing anywhere along the area you described. Pompano can be caught 2 different ways in the surf sight fishing or blind casting I prefer sight. For sight you will basically walk the shore till you see movement or flash I recommend a good pair of polarized sunglasses fish will usually be fairly close to the shore only in a couple feet of water and pompano will travel in schools. Redfish can be caught the same way I also recommend going to old Florida outfitters and buying a sand foea fly pattern talk to some of the guys they’ll get you started. The fly I tie looks similar to a vlahos marbled sand flea and I know they have those in stock at old Florida outfitters. Working your way to the cape a lot of inshore reds, black drum, and trout can be caught wading along the shoreline in port saint joe. I have caught railing reds at around sunrise and sunset As well as throughout the day just getting out the truck and walking the shoreline where it looks fishy, primarily from where 98 turns to 30a then to 30e a kayak is also a great investment for st joe bay. I also recommend heading down to Indian pass just down the beach from the cape, good raw bar and a ton of huge black drum in Indian lagoon I would use a shrimp imitation or something black and purple very murky water over there. And if you have big enough conventional tackle set out the biggest rod you have at night put a butterflied mullet on it Indian pass is know for its massive sharks and in the summertime tarpon as well. Good luck!!


----------



## phlyphishy (11 mo ago)

OliverBrewton said:


> My favorite spot to surf fish is between gulf island national seashore but I live in Panama City and it’s good fishing anywhere along the area you described. Pompano can be caught 2 different ways in the surf sight fishing or blind casting I prefer sight. For sight you will basically walk the shore till you see movement or flash I recommend a good pair of polarized sunglasses fish will usually be fairly close to the shore only in a couple feet of water and pompano will travel in schools. Redfish can be caught the same way I also recommend going to old Florida outfitters and buying a sand foea fly pattern talk to some of the guys they’ll get you started. The fly I tie looks similar to a vlahos marbled sand flea and I know they have those in stock at old Florida outfitters. Working your way to the cape a lot of inshore reds, black drum, and trout can be caught wading along the shoreline in port saint joe. I have caught railing reds at around sunrise and sunset As well as throughout the day just getting out the truck and walking the shoreline where it looks fishy, primarily from where 98 turns to 30a then to 30e a kayak is also a great investment for st joe bay. I also recommend heading down to Indian pass just down the beach from the cape, good raw bar and a ton of huge black drum in Indian lagoon I would use a shrimp imitation or something black and purple very murky water over there. And if you have big enough conventional tackle set out the biggest rod you have at night put a butterflied mullet on it Indian pass is know for its massive sharks and in the summertime tarpon as well. Good luck!!


Thanks! Great information!!!!


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forums! I live in Santa Rosa Beach which is between Destin and Panama City. Most of our beaches along 30a area are now private...and enforced. The Choctawhatchee Bay is horrible for fishing. West Bay over in Panama City is excellent, especially around the Shrimp Farm Flats. There's also boat shuttles in Panama City Beach that will take you out to Shell Island...incredible place to walk the shoreline (Northern side) for Reds....sometimes tailing. Water is perfectly clear. Pack snacks and lots of water.....wade/walk towards "Crooked Island" area. I know a spot that's in Walton Co I'd be happy to show you, but I'm not wanting to share it online. Right now the pompano are just showing up. As someone mentioned, the VHalos sand flea is an excellent choice and Ole Florida Outfitters has plenty in stack, I was there yesterday. Send me a DM if you'd like some more info. Good luck!


----------

